# Diesel Mechanic available



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm posting this for a friend. He's looking for a position as a Diesel/Gas/AC mechanic. Has over 15 years experience works with large diesel trucks and buses. If anyone has or knows about a position contact Charlie at 832-812-4446


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

delete wrong forum, don't know how to delete myself


----------

